
Ask HN: How do you find a non-technical CEO for an early-stage AI startup? - zone411
I have previous experience as a successful sole founder&#x2F;CEO - we still own a top 250 U.S. website. For about a year, along with a few others from my old company, I&#x27;ve been working on a new machine-learning product that should make a very large dent in a proven market. This time, I would like to focus much more on the technical side, and since I would also be providing seed funding, I think the position that makes most sense would be a non-technical CEO. The product requires more development before the launch and I would like to position it for a future exit.<p>The ideal person would have previous successful tech startup experience. How do you go about finding someone like that? I would offer a six-figure wage in addition to a good payout&#x2F;vested shares depending on the exit price&#x2F;profits&#x2F;equivalent.<p>I&#x27;ve read complaints that it&#x27;s hard for non-tech people to find tech people but I&#x27;ve tried CoFoundersLab and there were only a few promising non-technical leads. Nobody uses Monster or other job boards for posting CEO jobs, so likely nobody looks for them there either. Maybe AngelList? My Silicon Valley network is not very large (we never had to raise any money for example). It doesn&#x27;t seem like the law firm will recommend anyone. Are recruiters the best option? Or search for leads on LinkedIn and contact them out of the blue?
======
nfrly
tell us a little more about the project.

